# Maverick HPX MICRO wet test report



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

That thing is to sweet !Nice report Cap Jan.


----------



## TideWater1900 (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a sweet little ride.  
I wonder how many Gheenoes can be bought for the price of one of these?  :'(


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I want to say thanks to all the guys from Salty Marine and Maverick for putting on the event. Especially Skip. Good to finally meet you.

I enjoyed the test ride on the HPX Micro. To be honest the Micro name was a little bit of a misnomer for me. It may be a micro in the Maverick line but its much more boat than I am use to. 

Now that Redfisher 21. WOW! That is a cool boat. Amazing amount of room. I believe I heard speeds of 70 MPH.


----------



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

Great report and pictures. I really like this new micro! Looks like a good replacement for my current boat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

As much as I like this boat it is a high doller Micro!26,000 boat moter and trailer!That was from salty.The first ones went for 19,000.You could build one Hell of Caimen for that price.And get a Tiller pillar!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.



Absolutely...

Thats a nice ride.. when I saw it down at the Miami boat show.

I want to ride in one!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I will be doing more of these reports in the future... helps to be boatless ;D 

I'm looking forward to getting out on the Caiman soon... Sam? ;D


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Jan, really appreciate your efforts.

Skip


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

It was a fun day in Titusville and I got to talk with some good guys and touch and feel some very nice boats.

Nice report Capt Jan.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.


I would not put the HPX 'Micro' or any other skiffs you have mentioned in the "microskiff" category. The HPX 'micro' is simply a lightened version of the HPX line with a flat bottom. They are flats boats. We can get crazy and even call them technical poling skiffs. 

But I guess it's now in vogue with high gas prices to want to call a skiff a "micro"

Maybe we should create another silly subcategory...we can put the HPX Micro in the category of a "sort-of-microish-technical-poling-skiff-type-thingy"

...but back on subject it was a nice report with great pictures.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.
> 
> 
> I would not put the HPX 'Micro' or any other skiffs you have mentioned in the "microskiff" category. The HPX 'micro' is simply a lightened version of the HPX line with a flat bottom. They are flats boats. We can get crazy and even call them technical poling skiffs.
> ...


I would call it a Micro and some of the other boats listed.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> > > I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.
> >
> >
> > I would not put the HPX 'Micro' or any other skiffs you have mentioned in the "microskiff" category. The HPX 'micro' is simply a lightened version of the HPX line with a flat bottom. They are flats boats. We can get crazy and even call them technical poling skiffs.
> ...


but your a big guy, all boats are micros to you


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > > > I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.
> > >
> > >
> > > I would not put the HPX 'Micro' or any other skiffs you have mentioned in the "microskiff" category. The HPX 'micro' is simply a lightened version of the HPX line with a flat bottom. They are flats boats. We can get crazy and even call them technical poling skiffs.
> ...


True

and thanks for the cold one, Curtis...


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

anytime bro, it was good to share one with ya.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.
> 
> 
> I would not put the HPX 'Micro' or any other skiffs you have mentioned in the "microskiff" category. The HPX 'micro' is simply a lightened version of the HPX line with a flat bottom. They are flats boats. We can get crazy and even call them technical poling skiffs.
> ...


I second the notion that this boat, while _extremely_ nice, in no way can be called a "micro". I'm in no way bashing this boat or MBC, (I own a Hewes and am very happy with it) but I think this boat belongs on THEIR forum at MBC, along with all the other fine Mav/hewes/path boats.

If it's based on the HPX line, it's got a beam almost 6.5 feet wide. That's micro?? My redfisher is about that in beam, and IN NO WAY would I call it a micro. Yes, they are both small boats, but NOT MICROS. 

Second, the thing has a STARTING list price of $26k!??!? I thought when you came to microskiff.com the tagline states "Do more with less". I guess not less money. Or less beam. HELLO!!!!

Third, the marketing release/ad....oops review.. says the hull lost almost 300 lbs from the HPX V/T lines. Well that still puts it about 700lbs hull and motor. Micro???

What I see this boat being posted on this forum as, is a slick marketing job from a large company with a nice product that sees a niche for more profit, and is going to market their new product heavily in every angle possible. They call it a "micro" and to them it may well be, "micro" certainly means different things to different people. This would be an ideal skiff to toss on the bow of the 65' and head out to explore the nether regions of the blue planet. 

My thoughts on a "micro" is a gheenoe or similiar craft, everything from home-made to some finely crafted masterpieces, and in a size/weight that you could, if desired, fit in or on top of your pickup truck, or if it is trailered, possibly with 1 or two people lift off and on the trailer and set into a remote fishing spot where there is no ramp (granted there are boats on this forum that easily classify as Micros that this would not be possible to do so with). 

As far as a "Micro" costing $30++k by the time you rig it *modestly* for fishing, well I think that puts you squarely into the "technical poling skiff" category for sure. 

Call it what it is, market it for what it is, and move this thread over to the MHP forum where it belongs! Anyone looking for a technical poling skiff would surely look at their products and website prior to making a purchase anyways. 

Do more with less, and the forum would be better off with "less" hulls like this IMHO. 

Again, I'm not knocking it, I love their product, the company, their people and their products are all top-notch; heck I own a hewes, and for what it is it's a great boat. Not a micro. 

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

TomFL, 

Thanks for your post and thanks for being a part of the microskiff community. You might or might not know that I too owned a MBC skiff. Sold my 17T last month. 

In the coming months your going to see a lot more reviews for small boats. I have three scheduled this month and a couple more next month. I am in the process of building a repository of small skiff write ups. My goal is to not exclude any small skiff. I do have two requirements though. The skiff is 18' or less (the exception to this might have to be Dorado's 19) and have a rated max HP of 50 or less. I feel this offers our community and readership the widest possible range of skiff styles and manufactures to review.

The HPX Micro was my first attempt at writing a review from my point of view. What I saw in the skiff and what I liked. I have spent my life around all manor of boats. Some of my earliest memories are of sitting in the tuna tower running my uncles Bertram back from King fishing towards Boca Inlet at 6 years old or scooting up the Silver River in a 14' John boat with an old Merc 25. I'm sorry if you feel my first attempt didn't live up to a microskiff.com standard. It most certainly was not a marketing ploy. If so... no one has sent me my check yet... I will try to do better in my next write up. I have a few ideas I'm going to try in the next write up that I didn't think to do when I drove 7 hours round trip to ride on the HPX. 

Something I want to touch on quickly. Price, a microskiff does not make. What I mean is there are micros out there that are smaller than your idea of a micro that cost as much or more than the HPX Micro. I will be reviewing a wide range of small skiffs in a wide range of prices. There will be skiffs for more than and less than the HPX. The HPX just happened to be the first small skiff I had the opportunity to write up.

I hope this helps to answer or put to rest any questions or concerns you might have about the write up. I hope you enjoy my future reviews and as always the microskiff.com site in general.

Cheers
Capt. Jan Lemieux


----------



## monofly (Jan 9, 2008)

My two cents...

Yeah sure, new guy, who cares... I did contact a number of members on this forum when I was looking for my first boat, and ended up picking up a Riverhawk. I think that counts as a micro. loved the boat, I actually miss the boat, but lifestyle changes (i.e. having a kid) have a way of changing your perspective. I wanted something that I would feel comfortable taking the wife and daughter out in and not have to worry about getting back to the ramp if the weather went bad. I personally did not feel that way in the Riverhawk. So I sold her, cried, and began my search for a new boat. The one thing I knew I wanted was to maintain the micro feel, small, quick, nimble, and able to go where I needed to go. The micro that I choose was an HPX 15. This boat, in my mind is still a micro. So far, I have found only one secret spot that I cannot get into with this boat that I could in the Riverhawk. Price, well I must admit it is a much more expensive ride.

From what little I know, I would definitelty put these boats into the catagory of a micro...

Just a newb's two...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

> > > I would not compare the cost of the 'Micro' with a Gheenoe. Not a fare comparison. If you compare it with other MicroSkiffs in it's market place like The Gordon 16' Waterman tiller, Caiman Tiller, Lostman, Mitzi, Beavertail, Hells Bay Whipray etc. it's priced very competitively within those skiffs.
> >
> >
> > or
> ...



I understand what you are saying but you too have gotten caught up in the marketing hype for boats. IMHO they now have you coming and going 

If I'm not mistaken, H/M/P coined the phrase "technical poling skiff" and now they aim to capitalize on the "microskiff" image. Fantastic marketing IMHO and led by one of the best marketing guys in the industry. Just look the H/M/P forum - 2nd to none as far as manufacturers are concerned. They are the manufacturers forum by which I rate all others.

While Tom had a great vision in creating this forum around his passion for "microskiffs", many of us here were were destined to "grow up" and move on to larger hulls and several have dumped the offshore boat to 'downsize" to the more "economical" in these harsh times. H/M/P introduction of the "micro" at this time is brilliant and they are even addressing the mpg with the FI 40 Yami for this thing. My hat is off to them for addressing a product that gets the job done at a lower initial as well as operating cost as the "flats boat" (one of which you own).

Who cares if it's a "Flats", Micro", "Technical Poling", "Shallow Water", or "Bay", they are all "skiffs" and basically accomplish the same function. I laugh my tail off every time I see threads arguing over the "classification" of a skiff so much that I egg the thread on. They are marketing names/hype merely indicate that they lean more specifically to an individuals preference for a certain style of fishing. Who cares what the prefix is, buy the "Skiff" that suits your needs and budget. 

As far as price, I am aware of the going rate and can easily justify the asking price based on what I paid for my "technical poling skiff" [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] (sorry I had too :-[) If they only offered the "Micro" in a tiller, I would have to have one.  Thank god, because it saves me a few $$$'s  But again, the guys at H/M/P know what they are doing and know I'm in the minority.  Trust me, they pay very close attention to the market. 

as always, just my .00000000000000000002 sense.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

X2 on what Ron said. Thank you for saving me the time to type it.

While the use of the term micro in the skiff's name is not totally accurate I consider it an affirmation that microskiff.com and its members has helped defined a market segment that manufactures and retailers find desirable.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

X2 on what Tom said...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

oh and monofly... WELCOME! ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

> oh and monofly... WELCOME! ;D


X2 [smiley=1-beer.gif]

You slipped in while I was typing. ;D ;D

How about a report/ review on your new ride / baby brother to this one.  Separate thread of course.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> TomFL,
> 
> Thanks for your post and thanks for being a part of the microskiff community. You might or might not know that I too owned a MBC skiff. Sold my 17T last month.
> 
> ...


Jan, actually my thoughts on the review were that it was TOO good. Too polished, too smooth, photos were too perfect, etc.. to be a "normal" microskiff review. If this was your first attempt, buddy you've got a career to fall back on. My opinion of the review was that it was under a MHP-controlled environment, where their marketing dept wrote it up as it sounded very much (to me) like their brochure. 

I guess my thoughts were: Go back through MS forum posts on reviews and find one that compares to this review. This was very much elevated over what I, in my very short MS history, have seen prior on this forum. 

Was the review good? Yes, almost too good. 

Was the price out of line? For that line of boat, no.

Is it a micro? Again, this is open to a huge level of interpretation, and to each his own. Kind of like the word "fast"; everyone has their own opinion. To have you lay out some solid specs of what is and isn't a micro on this site, is a major plus so we're all on the same page. 

Mostly I didn't want to come across as bashing the boat, the company, or the site. When I was looking for a little do-it-all boat Skip was very helpful in helping me with the redfisher and I've known and worked with some of the peeps at MHP over the years. All top quality people. My main concern was that the review was considerably more polished than what we've seen prior, and I guess I like the forum the way it has been. 

You need to do a write-up for Brett's "Glass Slipper" project when done and REALLY make the microskiff crowd happy.

-T

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Tom! ;D

I don't know how polished the first attempt is, but thanks for the feedback. I am trying to give the forum the best possible review I can. I will be creating a section of the site specifically for these reviews and hope that people find them useful. 

Cheers


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like to have the chops that this gentleman has when it comes to boatbuilding and design.
But I won't take credit for someone else's design. (I might copy from... er, research it)

< http://www.boat-links.com/Atkinco/Utilities/GlassSlipper.html >

I'd enjoy having Jan take a look at my project whenever he'd like.
I'm not a professional, just an amateur having fun building the "Grass Slipper". Brett


----------



## monofly (Jan 9, 2008)

> > oh and monofly... WELCOME!   ;D
> 
> 
> X2 [smiley=1-beer.gif]
> ...



I would be happy to! I will take some picks, write a few things down, and post as soon as I can...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not to pile on so to speak, but I tend to agree more with TomFl on this one. The review was great, really great, but doesn't read critical, fair and balanced to me either. Very typical of the usual press-release, high gloss magazine spread sort of stuff. 

One of my primary interests in this site from the get go, was the brutally honest, almost painful critique and reviews of all things skinny water fishing. Not ugly or mean mind you, but factual without worrying about hurting any ones feelings, either the manufacturers or proud new owners. 

The "review" didn't feel like the "more with less" moniker either. Maybe if you're downsizing from a larger boat or conventional flats/bay skiff then you're getting closer to that mode. But 30K+ for a skiff is way over the top for me, but of course thats me, a guy that hunts with a longbow in the compound era. : As kid I've been all over S Fl in 12ft jon boat a 6hp evinrude catching bonefish, snook, tarpon, sharks and everything in between too. Not comfortable, usually dangerous, but a workable solution if you want to fish bad enough and as young teenager with next to no money that was a perfect solution.  enough of that...

Anyway, I think "specs" were tried a time or two to help "define" micro skiff and either failed or were broadened to be less exclusionary. I don't see that changing in a forum or environment that is trying to grow and increase readership and participation. So I doubt we'll ever settle on anything along those lines even though having a something a little more concrete to compare with would make reviews a little easier.

That said, I like what Jan is trying to do going forward. We'll just have to help him along before the manufactures have him in their pockets.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> not to pile on so to speak, but I tend to agree more with TomFl on this one. The review was great, really great, but doesn't read critical, fair and balanced to me either. Very typical of the usual press-release, high gloss magazine spread sort of stuff.
> 
> One of my primary interests in this site from the get go, was the  brutally honest, almost painful critique and reviews of all things skinny water fishing. Not ugly or mean mind you, but factual without worrying about hurting any ones feelings, either the manufacturers or proud new owners.
> 
> ...


BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I was waiting for your reply Eric...  Thanks for posting and thanks for your support!

For every one post there is usually 5-10 that agree but have not spoken up. 

Feedback from my first attempt has been great and I really appreciate everyone input. I won't make everyone happy, that's not my goal. I will do my best to make each review of boat, reel, lure or whatever the best I can and still fair to the reader. As the reviews evolve so will my style. It's a work in progress.

I have a few format/content changes I will make for the next review that I feel are needed. I want to include more spec related data that I didn't get with the Micro.

Cheers
Jan


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron; love ya man, but your quote of "I understand what you are saying but you too have gotten caught up in the marketing hype for boats. IMHO they now have you coming and going " couldn't be more off-base. 

I'm so anti big company, anti technical jargon (BS & BW is my favorite saying; basically BullShi* and Buzz Words as in corporate yes-men have a way of getting through life these days) and anti-marketing you'd probably be suprised if you met me. 

You're talking to a guy that grew up in a 17' mako, then as a young man went out and bought a 23 seacraft loaded with more whiz-bang gadgets than I honestly had time to learn, heck I just wanted to fish. I had great times on the seacraft, but honestly missed a small boat, as I kinda lost that "personal" feeling with big fish close to a small boat. So I sold it and bought a 16 Red, and fell back in love with simple fishing. 

The gheenoe was a puchase for me to duck hunt out of, and once I found out how fun and stable it is, I have been fishing out most days when I go out alone. I love the simplicity of it. I have a blast. It's me, a fishing rod and a tiny little boat. Out there in my own world. Granted, I haven't been hitting the same spots as the redfisher allows, but the redfisher wouldn't allow me to do what the seacraft did either. 

I find as I get a little more mileage on me, I like simple things. I like to get back to the enjoyment I had doing things as a child, before we all had "filters" and were exposed to so much BS from TV and ads. I don't want to turn on the TV to watch a show and basically watch a 30-minute infomercial on one of the sponsor's new products. I don't need to see a corporate marketing man tell me why his product is the best in the world, because the very next show has another guy from company "X" telling me HIS product is the best in the world, etc. 

I can still remember standing on a rock with my Dad when I was knee-high and caught my first sunny under a tree branch. I had probably a $3 fishing pole, a cork and a worm on a hook. That's all I needed to have a good time and make a memory that would last 40 years and more. If that pole cost $500 and I was fishing out of a $60k "technical poling skiff" it wouldn't have made the moment any funner, or the memory any better or longer lasting.


I like this forum and the feel here because it doesn't have any feel of needing to have the latest and greatest new thing. People here seem to do more with less and have fun doing it. Quite frankly I think Brett will get more satisfaction fishing out of his home-built, plywood skiff than most would ever get purchasing the latest, greatest, kevlar/boron/unobtanium rig.

Remember, the best things in life aren't things. 

-T


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

> Ron; love ya man, but your quote of "I understand what you are saying but you too have gotten caught up in the marketing hype for boats. IMHO they now have you coming and going " couldn't be more off-base.


I don't mean it disrespectfully and definitely not with your choice of skiff / boat but rather in the fact that you seem to be worried about the "label" of "microskiff". Who cares what is says on it as long as it's the right boat for you. As deerfly pointed out, to someone downsizing "less is more" and this phrase is very subjective. My point is if were are going to concentrate on nothing but the budget "microskiff" many of the forum members wouldn't fit the mold here including JRH with his Whipray . I say we should welcome ALL skiffs regardless of the marketing prefix. 




> I like this forum and the feel here because it doesn't have any feel of needing to have the latest and greatest new thing. People here seem to do more with less and have fun doing it. Quite frankly I think Brett will get more satisfaction fishing out of his home-built, plywood skiff than most would ever get purchasing the latest, greatest, kevlar/boron/unobtanium rig.
> 
> Remember, the best things in life aren't things.
> 
> -T


I ask you to remember that these things are personal issues (or not ) and there will always be those trying to keep up with the Jones's.  I do agree that a majority of the members are firmly planted on Earth.


My mission here has alway been and will remain to help others gain the information they need to make an intelligent decision for the next dream boat. What they do with that information is up to them. In this case the boat has been shown as an option but it's up to the individual to do the rest of the homework. 

I have gone from Kayaks to a 27 footer with 450 hp and have personally settled on a boat that performs with 25 hp. I seems to be right for me but I would even begin to tell someone it's the right boat for them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread can go on forever but this is still a over priced piece of kevlar! [smiley=stirthepot.gif].Sorry Jan this place is getting boring with no drama !


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

> This thread can go on forever but this is still a over priced piece of kevlar! [smiley=stirthepot.gif].Sorry Jan this place is getting boring with no drama !


So it is your dream boat?  Be honest.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I was waiting for your reply Eric...  Thanks for posting and thanks for your support!
> 
> For every one post there is usually 5-10 that agree but have not spoken up.
> 
> ...


Jan, no problem on the reply and I'm not keeping score either. Even if more people agree with you it won't change my view, which is what I like most about me. 

As far as trying new things and not pleasing everyone thats all you can do. Try, fail, fix, re-try, succeed, thats just the way it is blazing new trails. Go for it, either way you can be fairly certain theres a core population here that will call you out when needed. 

Maybe we should change the tag line a bit, "if you can't do more with less, at least do something."


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

> [
> Maybe we should change the tag line a bit, "more or less, do something."


Fixed it for ya


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Reading all of this has given me a headache.

in all seriousness, there are a lot of good points by all parties on this review. Jan, you did write one hell of a review. Very well written, but i never gave it much thought until I read this thread in it's entirety. 

What was toms vision when creating Micrskiff.com? was it not a Non-biased approach to all things skinny water related? we all have some sort of aliance, be it with a particular boat, rod, or reel. We also tend to be much more biased in our opinions when it comes to our belongings. There is no way one person can create the perfect reveiw for all readers. What jan did was take his thoughts about the HPX and laid them out for us to read. quite simple if you ask me. I hope that you do put up a section with each review of every item you test, and I hope it continues in a manner that reflects an unbiased approach.

It is funny though that the whole micro-skiff/ technical poling skiff came up. i have always laughed at these titles. As cap[t ron stated, these are all marketing ploys to get into your wallet. a boat is a boat, a skiff is a skiff. yes, a lot of our vessels tend to be on the smaller scale but it is a boat none the less.

I dont chime in too often as i am more of a silent ninja waiting in the shadows to pounce on unsuspecting forum readers for my, and sometimes for other's enjoyment, and to make sure the rest of you hoodlums stay in line. But I just wanted to remind everyone that this is a forum of like minded people whom all offer a different opinion. It is good to see threads like this as we all discuss our veiws. 

Jan keep up the good work, tom, thanks for starting this site, tomfl, i like your angle, as it somewhat reflects mine. scary huh. eric, i dont care what everybody else says about you, you are A-OK in my book!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Curtiss, I can't quite decide if its comforting or frightening to see your rational side.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I guess I will chime in since TomFl's quote of my post got this started and I am bored right now.

If everyone couldn't tell by my post I find the over-categorization in the fishing world humorous and unnecessary. It was dripping with sarcasm. 

However, the review posted by Jan and some follow up comments had me feeling as though there was an attempt to beat it into our heads that MHP had created a new category of skiffs to which the Micro now belongs along with the Whipray, BT, and Mitzi. 

(Although as stated before such categorization is unneccessary I think if the Committee for Boat Categorization was ever formed they would most certainly rule the HPX Micro...not a microskiff. ) 

Anyways back on subject I know that's not what Jan meant at all...it just kind of came out that way to me. It does not seem to me that he is in the back pocket of MHP or anything like that. My guess is he just liked the skiff and I don't blame him...it looks really nice. 

Carry on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

> I guess I will chime in since TomFl's quote of my post got this started and I am bored right now.
> 
> If everyone couldn't tell by my post I find the over-categorization in the fishing world humorous and unnecessary. It was dripping with sarcasm.
> 
> ...


And I thought you were here to help us give Curtis a headache. ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Jan, actually my thoughts on the review were that it was TOO good. Too polished, too smooth,



oh that is too funny.  what a choice of words.  Sorry Jan, but I am laughing hysterically at your expense.  Hey TomFL, wait til you meet Jan.

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually I guess my main concern was that if the site was expanded into the realm of more of "those" types of boats and the more "commercial" reviews, it would lose what I felt was the original feel of the site, and become more like the other forums at MHP and FS. 

Which is fine I guess, but if I wanted reviews/info on those types of boats, why the heck would I be looking here? 

If I wanted info on gheenoes and similiar craft, I wouldn't waste my time looking at the other websites mentioned, as I wouldn't get .01% of the info I could get from the posters here. 

See where I'm coming from?

But, I also see myself as possibly being the retro-grouch here in fighting change, but hey you need to have input from all sides, right?

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

One review a website does not make...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

> Actually I guess my main concern was that if the site was expanded into the realm of more of "those" types of boats and the more "commercial" reviews, it would lose what I felt was the original feel of the site, and become more like the other forums at MHP and FS.
> 
> Which is fine I guess, but if I wanted reviews/info on those types of boats, why the heck would I be looking here?
> 
> ...


\

Not really since I merged to this site at it's inception because we could talk about all small boats equally.  Tom's vision was really an obsession with a man in the little boat. 

I mean I like em petite but I like the larger, well proportioned ones too.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I mean I like em petite but I like the larger, well proportioned ones too.


We dont want to hear about your boyfriends. Can always count on CR to gghheeeeeyyy this place up a bit..... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Update...FYI
 Mav HPX Micro center consol @ the Tampa Boat Show $21,600.00


----------

